
Ripcord allegedly fires employee over claims of toxic work environment - adjkant
http://www.businessinsider.com/ripcord-fostered-a-toxic-work-environment-former-employee-says-2018-2
======
mpweiher
Can we just make use of the word "toxic" to describe anything other than
actual poisonous chemicals a firing offense?

~~~
adjkant
Ah yes, evolving linguistic meaning and sexual harassment, totally equal.

/s

